# Job in Algarve



## Alyaibraheem (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi everyone ..

I just moved to Portugal, I am renting a nice house in Val Da Telha Aljezur for a year. ///SNIP///

I heard there is a newspaper that helps you find what you are looking for, I have been looking for this newspaper everywhere and I cant find it as I dont know the name of it or how to find it..

Please.. Any kind help would be highly appreciated

Alya


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

A newspaper that helps you find jobs? I don't think there ARE any jobs! 

You could try the Portugal News or the Algarve Resident, but they rarely have more than one or two jobs each week.Obviously if you can speak Portuguese then there are (a few) more opportunities.


----------



## MarcoCarrico (Jan 27, 2010)

try the net: Net-Empregos - O maior site de Emprego em Portugal - Encontre aqui as melhores ofertas and Empregos, trabalho Portugal | InfoJobs, its good nationwide ;-)


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

arq.MarcoCarrico said:


> try the net: Net-Empregos - O maior site de Emprego em Portugal - Encontre aqui as melhores ofertas and Empregos, trabalho Portugal | InfoJobs, its good nationwide ;-)


Interesting links - thank you.


----------

